# Lorton Cockapoos - any views experience?



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all

Anyone got experience with these guys or met pups from them?

Parti pics most welcome!

x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is Biscuit (not from Lorton). He started out as an apricot/cream parti. The apricot patches have now almost faded completely so that he looks almost a universal cream so sometimes a parti mix can end up looking more like one colour as they mature, depending on the depth of colour in the mix.
At 5 months








At 1 year


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you she is very sweet...
the little puppy i had seen is a black and white parti
I have now been researching so much and spoken to so many breeders I am just totally confused and wanting one of all of them....


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey is a black and white parti, pics on my signature are from when he was 11 weeks old and just recently at nearly 14 months old xx


And a couple more....






Last pic was after a blow dry...


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

What a sweet little chap! Like the pic after the blow dry with his hairspray in background
thanks for pics!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake (also not from Lorton) is a sable parti. 

8 wks he stated out black and white. then when to brown, black and white









4 months after his first cut he started to lose the black.









8 months he is now a mix of gold, cream redish/rust in some spots on his ears and his beard, and black at the end of his ears, on his face and mixed in on his back like a racing stripe. It is subtle but you can see it.


----------



## kippaxlady (Feb 19, 2013)

*Lorton*

I've bought a puppy from them but we don't pick him up for another 5 weeks. The breeder has been exceptionally helpful and thorough in her correspondence and I met my puppy and he's seemingly wonderful. I also met both parents who seemed lovely dogs, in fact the mother who is a show cocker is one of the prettiest dogs I've ever set eyes on. Lorton do have a facebook page where there are testimonials and pics from owners so have a look on there.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

oh yes I have seen the facebook page! thanks for your comments!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

if they are Lorton cockapoos in Lancashire I would recommend them. I had my name down for a golden pup but there wasnt any in the litter so didn't buy, but the lady was so helpful and was always willing to give advice etc. As said above they do have a facebook page and seem very close to their pups/families etc which is really nice. Good luck x


----------

